# Divorce hearing



## CatJayBird (Oct 5, 2015)

My divorce hearing is scheduled for tomorrow afternoon. I'm the only one required to be present, but STBX is planning on showing up. I'm nervous about going and I'm nervous/scared about what he might do or try to say. ugh. I don't want him there at all. My plan is no eye contact, no verbal contact, no physical contact. Do my thing and leave straight away. Then head to a bar for shots! Maybe do something self-serving to be done with this and put it all behind me! :smile2:


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Good luck.

First round is on me.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Cat, who cares what he does or says?

Given all of the evidence of his activities that you have, he has absolutely no power.....except what you give him. If he wants to get ugly you tell the judge exactly what he's been up to.

You can't play nice with a narcissistic manipulator like this. All of the concern you show for him will not be reciprocated.

He's comfortable with you keeping his dirty laundry secret. Don't go out of your way but if he starts with attacks on let it rip.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Not surprised to hear he'll be there. He still wants to control the process. 

You've done a really great job of getting through this!


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

I remember my divorce hearing, I was nervous as well. I had about ten folders of stuff I had prepared outlining 20 years of marriage, two kids, two businesses, financial and material assets, her affairs...etc. I was also worried my soon to be ex would show up with her affair partner or go into her typical hysterics. 

It was less than ten minutes with the magistrate before the hearing and ten minutes before the judge and it was done. All my worries never materialized, and your worries probably wont either. 

My only advise is not to ride in the same elevator afterwards....awkward!

Good luck to you.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

Hope things went off ok and he didn't cause a problem. It sounds like he likes the drama.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

CatJayBird how did things go at the hearing?


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

Girl I hope you are doing well. Thinking of you.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Cooper said:


> I remember my divorce hearing, I was nervous as well. I had about ten folders of stuff I had prepared outlining 20 years of marriage, two kids, two businesses, financial and material assets, her affairs...etc. I was also worried my soon to be ex would show up with her affair partner or go into her typical hysterics.
> 
> It was less than ten minutes with the magistrate before the hearing and ten minutes before the judge and it was done. All my worries never materialized, and your worries probably wont either.
> 
> ...


*Ah, sweet memories of that!

Along with her lawyer, mine took the elevator, so I just opted to take the four flights of courthouse stairs!

In actuality, both me and my RSXW both probably needed the exercise, but I only took it that she might be possibly conserving her energy to head straight back home for mid-morning libations and to bang her then live-in BF in a post-divorce copulatory celebration! *


----------

